# YBS NATIONAL REPORT



## B Younglove (Nov 1, 2004)

The YBS National Report will be webcasting again each night of the National Open Retriever Championship. First webcast begins Sunday night 11/12.

Go to www.ybsmedia.com and click on webcast!!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

It'll be awesome like usual.... :wink: 

Angie


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Angie, are you going to be part of it this year? You, of course, were awesome last year.

I still love the answers you got to the question of which dog taught you the most, which dog not running on your truck to do you admire the most, and how did you get started. 

I can hardly wait til this years questions get asked.


----------



## BillJensWorkingLabs (May 31, 2006)

Also looking forward to it


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

Howard N said:


> Angie, are you going to be part of it this year?


After day 1 it appears as though Shayne has taken Angie's place! Whoda thunk it. I wonder how much EE paid for that? They are both good but one is a whole lot better lookin'.

Woe is me regards,
Arturo


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> They are both good......


Shayne needs to remember he has an audience that doesn't know him from beans.....and that he ain't _nearly_ as funny as he thinks he is (private jokes are usually only funny to two people) :wink: .....not on camera, anyway. Oh yeah....and SMILE, Shayne!  

Someday he'll grow up regards,

kg


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

K G said:


> > They are both good......
> 
> 
> Shayne needs to remember he has an audience that doesn't know him from beans.....and that he ain't _nearly_ as funny as he thinks he is (private jokes are usually only funny to two people) :wink: .....not on camera, anyway. Oh yeah....and SMILE, Shayne!
> ...


I am too as funny as i think i am.... but not as good looking!

SM


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

You're HALF right! :lol: 

kg


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I am too as funny as i think i am.... but not as good looking!
> SM


That is because you need to put a hat on. Shayne, your Indian name should be Pale Forehead. 8)


----------



## BillJensWorkingLabs (May 31, 2006)

Day 2 is up


----------



## Emily Faith (Feb 5, 2003)

Don't get me wrong, I am really enjoying the reports, but the "dramatic score" that plays while they show a couple of the dogs run each test is a tad too dramatic. I kept thinking Jaws was going to show up during the water tests!


----------



## Kenmc (Apr 11, 2005)

Emily Faith said:


> but the "dramatic score" that plays while they show a couple of the dogs run each test is a tad too dramatic. I kept thinking Jaws was going to show up during the water tests!


Come on Emily - that's my favorite part!


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

I'm just glad they don't play it live while you are running the national. Then it would be really nerve racking!

Laura


----------



## BillJensWorkingLabs (May 31, 2006)

Day 4 is up, I really liked what Mike Lardy had to say, it takes a special dog.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> Day 4 is up, I really liked what Mike Lardy had to say, it takes a special dog.


What a difference a day makes.

kg


----------



## goldeneye (Apr 7, 2004)

Ha Ha KG, I missed this!!


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 10, 2005)

Congratulations to Finalist, FC AFC Candlewood Rulin' The Roost "Rooster"
owned by Bill and Bev Busler and Handled by Jim Beck. What an awesome dog and handler! You are a great team and had a wonderful year. Enjoy some much earned "sofa time". I am proud to know you all.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

8:55 PM on the east coast, and STILL NOTHING posted on YBSmedia.


----------



## Cole Fertic (Nov 25, 2005)

Congrats to #51 2006 NFC FC AFC Dr. Copper Ph.D MH - Wayne Dobson

Cole


----------

